# Pike in Arcola?!?!?!



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

While seeking steelhead this weekend I found myself at arcola creek. With my first cast i thought I had a steelhead but when it surface I noticed it was a pike. I was shocked. I have been fishing there here and there for a bout 6 years and never seen or been told by anyone else that they have also seen pike.

I have 3 questions....

*Question 1* is, has anyone else experience this? 

Yesterday on my way out I was in the parking lot and discussing the day with some fellow fisherman and they said they landed 2 pike aswell.

The consensus seems to be that all the pike are between 20-25 inches.

*Question 2* does anybody know if ODNR has started a stocking program for them or have these fish been in there but have been shy and reluctant to hit any thing.

*Question 3 * is are these Pickerel rather than Pike.

thanks in advanced.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Erie is loaded with pike. They are probably coming in there looking for some grub this time of year.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

I've never personally caught a pike out of that stream, but I've talked to guys that have pulled them out of there for years.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That is indeed a northern pike. A pickeral is how Canadians refer to walleye.


----------



## jackandmarvin (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome. Im new to the area and have been to Arcola half a dozen times this fall for steelhead. What were you casting?


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Definitely a northern pike. The Eastern Chain Pickeral has a chain-like pattern and northerns have spots like the one you caught. Pickeral are more common in PA, NY, and the other northeast coast states.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

jackandmarvin said:


> Awesome. Im new to the area and have been to Arcola half a dozen times this fall for steelhead. What were you casting?


I was drifting a jig I tied myself.


----------



## jackandmarvin (Aug 25, 2010)

I went there today after lunch and talked to a guy that caught a couple pike with his friend a week or 2 ago. Didn't catch or see anything. Was cool seeing the creek real high and wide though.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

They're native pike. Read somewhere once that all Erie tributaries have at least a small population. Saw many caught in Arcola when I used to go there.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Even tho MadMac is correct on his Canadian definition statement.....I believe that fisherman4life42 statement on "pickerel" isnt about walleye....but directed to being "chain pickerel"......so called smaller look a like versions of northerns....Chain Pickerel...average 15 to 20 inches and can reach 30 inches.....weights per average run 1 to 2 lbs. with the largest going around 7 lbs..... OHIO STATE RECORD CHAIN PICKEREL WAS CAUGHT BY AN OLD ACQUAINTANCE OF MINE RONNIE KOTCH IN 1961 FROM LONG LAKE ( PORTAGE LAKES CHAIN) AND WAS 6.25 lbs. and 26 1/4 inches long. Chain Pickerel also have no markings on their fins.....Since your catch of a northern pike (while being unusual) isn't rare..... as they are totally native to the waters of Lake Erie and it's tribs'.....Largest populations are found in the shallower waters of the western basin....But your case of catching one in the trib. you were fishing...... will be on the increase as these fish( pike) enter the tribs in late winter to early spring.... to fullfill their spawning migration urges.........Even in winters of extreme ice conditions and late ice covering......pike have been know to lay their eggs under ice cover....thats how early in the season they begin their spawn.............. But congrat's on your catch....just another great experience.... gathered while out fishing........jON sR.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

mrphish42 nailed it. These are most likely males early staging for spawn. The males will hang around for a while after the spawn also. By late spring most the pike have probably migrated back out into the lake. If there are any grass beds in the lake near the mouth of this creek, you could target them in late spring.

Here are 2 links for identifying grass & chain pickeral. Yours looks like a northern pike to me.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...deIndex/grasspickerel/tabid/6643/Default.aspx
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=22745


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Glad to hear that you guys are catching them in places where you've never encountered them before. Hopefully this is a sign that their populations are on the rise.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great info!


----------

